# Fly Fishing Lessons



## walkos4 (Mar 12, 2011)

Is there anyone who give fly fishing lessons around Central Texas?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Come to Central Texas Fly Fishers (www.ctff.org) this Tuesday at 7 pm. We meet in the Old Fish Hatchery in San Marcos. Meet our club members. Several of us are TPWD certified instructors and would help you get going.

There are also many guides in the area if you want to go the professional route.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

What part of central tx?


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

walkos4 - Give Chris a call at Living Waters Fly Fishing in Round Rock:

http://livingwatersflyfishing.com

He's a great guy, an even better guide, and knows TONS about all the local, central Texas water.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

There's a club in San Antonio too depending on where you're at.

Todd


----------



## miguel4 (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.alvindedeaux.com/ Alvin is great!


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

miguel4 said:


> http://www.alvindedeaux.com/ Alvin is great!


+1 
Couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## Coastalflyfisher (Oct 29, 2011)

Originally Posted by *miguel4*  
_http://www.alvindedeaux.com/ Alvin is great!_

+2

Since Joe Robinson retired, Alvin is the guy I would go to. He was part of the old Austin Angler flyfishing store, which is sadly is a distant memory.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

I would certainly second the opinion on Alvin. Great guy and very knowlegable. If you can't get Alvin, contact Stacy at Sportsmans Finest on Bee Caves Road. She is another excellent instructor and knows Central Texas as well as any other destination you may be interested in.


----------



## DRH (Oct 14, 2009)

*Free Fly Casting Lesson*

Every Saturday morning at Houston Bass Pro Shop has free fly casting lessons, for beginers to advance, and they furnish the rods or bring your own,,,Call for times...very good for kids too.


----------

